# Tinkertoys for Adults - PVC fittings



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Maybe you've seen this before but I came across it today.

The company makes "furniture grade" PVC fittings. I know when I was making my FCG surround out of PVC some of these connectors would have come in handy (3 way elbow).

http://formufit.com/

Yes, the connectors are pricey but it may be helpful for some haunters.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome! I book marked this. It will definitely come in handy. Especially that 5-way cross. You can't find some of this stuff at Home Depot. Thanks Haunti!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

*Handy*

I could see some of these being very handy. Good find.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

" Furniture grade pvc." :lolkin:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh YES


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great find, thankyou!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That five way cross would work perfectly for making a stand of some kind. Not something I've seen in the local hardware stores.

JD, maybe they were thinking of college frat houses when they said "furniture grade PVC"


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

bookmarked, thanks!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Thank you! In the past I've had to get out the heat gun and tin snips to modify available pvc connectors to make what I needed. This will be much easier! Thanks again for sharing this!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Furniture grade pvc is for lawn and patio type furniture. Thanks this is a great find and I printed out the catalog to keep on file. I like the slip tees to be used as hinges.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hahhahaha! My brother still has a lounge chair he made out of PVC in 1977 at Clarkson University! Too funny...thanks for link.


----------

